# cant remove m&p shield rear sight!! driving me crazy! !



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

The title says it all. Can anyone help? I'd rather not spend $25 at a Smith for such a simple procedure.
And yes, I've removed the locking screw.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just watched a Youtube video on it. The guy took out the locking screw and moved the sight with a screwdriver and a frying pan, hilarious! He did acknowledge that he was NOT a gunsmith.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Use a sight drifting tool which applies force with a threaded shaft to move that sight. It will come out with this tool.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Shield sights are on there pretty good. You're going to need a vice WITH appropriate padding and a good hammer and drift.

The original sights will not be good for much when you are done.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I just watched a Youtube video on it. The guy took out the locking screw and moved the sight with a screwdriver and a frying pan, hilarious! He did acknowledge that he was NOT a gunsmith.
> 
> GW


Maybe a short order cook? Remind me not to eat there.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It is a little nerve-wracking the first time. You have to hit it harder than you expect on some, and don't let the punch slip...and you definitely need the slide secured in a vice with padded jaws.


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I finally got it off. I was doing it like you guys wrote from the start, but it wouldn't budge. I finally just turned it around and hit it from the opposite direction. I originally took it off to polish the safety plunger, looks like I have an excuse to upgrade my sights now.
Thanks again for the help


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Left to right? - I forgot to mention that.


----------

